# 12V DC high current contactors/relays?



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

I know about the EV200HAANA and similar contactors but they are a overkill for my application (too expensive). Are there some cheaper high current contactors (500 amp peak for 5 sec)?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> I know about the EV200HAANA and similar contractors but hey are a overkill for my application (too expensive). Are there some cheaper high current contractors (500 amp peak for 5 sec)?


Hi Cro,

If you're talking of 12 volts for the main contacts, then for a 5 second duty, an automotive cranking motor relay would work. Or check for White-Rodgers Stancor contactors. http://www.stancor.com/wrdstc/pdfs/Catalog_2006/Pg_092_93.pdf

If you're at high voltage on the contacts, better go with Kilovac or Albright.

Regards,

major


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi major.

Yes, it has to do with car cranking so a contractor used in cars might work. I'll have to find a distributor for these contactors around here. 

Thanks!


----------



## zwmaster (Nov 23, 2009)

something like this for example?
http://cgi.ebay.de/NEW-STARTER-RELA...mQQptZUK_Motorcycle_Parts?hash=item5d25b97426


----------



## kittydog42 (Sep 18, 2007)

Napa has continuous duty starter solenoids rated to 80A. This is similar to the White-Rodgers version.

http://www.napaonline.com/Search/Detail.aspx?R=ECHST85_0170011262

The part number is ECH ST-85 and the list is around $58.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Try the SuperSwitch. 

99% more reliable 
5 to 44 volt operating range 
Replaces all mechanical contactors 
Solid state technology 
No moving parts 
Up to 600 amps momentary operation 
Up to 100 amps continuous 
Negative or positive turn on


----------

